# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية خاصة الى دورة تعلم اسس القراءة والكتابة

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
سويت الينا تغطية خاصة الى دورة تعلم اسس القراءة والكتابة مع الأستاذ زكي 
ان شاء الله اتكون التغطية حلوه وخفيفه 


مهدي وعبد الله وصادق 


المحطة وين ايامها صارت ضفادع وحركات 



خالد وعبد الله في الفصل 



الأطفال يلعبوا كرة السلة وفي المقابل لعبة البناء 



حسن متابع الى الشرح 



وهذا الطفل البريء حسن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صادق ومهدي محمد وفاضل وحسن ينتظروووون الأستاااااااذ

حامد يكتب 


الأطفال في الفصل

الأطفال في الفصل

خولة وزهراء ومريم 


البروجيكتر يعرض نشيدة الحرووف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأطفال يسمعوا الحرووف

محمد الجميل



فاضل الشاطر


مريم بنت الأستاذ


يطهر في الصورة مريم وحسن وصادق ومبارك ومهدي

ان شاء الله عجبتكم هالتغطية واسمحوا ليي على ردائة التصوير 
وان شاء الله هاليومين انحط صور الرحلة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو عمتيـ يجننو الصور 
والجهالـ اليـ فيهمـ احلى واحلى
ونترقبـ جديدشـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## داحي الباب

مجهود رائع أختي عفاف صراحه عمل جديد من نوعه اتمنى لكم التوفيق و تحياتي للأستاذ الفاضل زكي ابو محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروشه 
تسلمي حبيبتي 
على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

داحي الباب 
استاذنا 
اسعدني جدا جدا مرورك 
وشهادة نعتز فيها 
اخووك

----------


## شفايف وردية

*بالتوفيق والى الامام من حسن الى أحسن إن شاء الله*
*عقبال مانودي عيالنا الدوره*

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

باالتوفيق خيتو عفاف الهدى اننتي مع الاستاذ زكي
في انتظرة التغطة الرحلة الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفايف هلا حبيبتي 
يا رب الله يسمع منش غناتي 
في انتظار يهالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حفيدة الرسول
هلا خيو 

شكرا شكرا 

وتسلمي غناتي عالمرور

----------


## Hussain.T

تغطية رآآئعة جدا

يعطيك العآفية ع الطرح الرآآئع

لآعدمنا جديدك المميز

تحيآتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

مسآإء الخيـر /

تغطيـه روعه عفآإآف :) ..

تسلم لنآ الآنآإ’مل يآإرب =) ..

ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه ،

لآخلآ ولآ عدم

تحيآ‘تي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
طولنا عليكم 
يلا مثل ما وعدناكم جبنا صور الرحله
طبعا الرحلة كانت الى صالة الألعاب الي مجمع الشاطي مول بالدمام 
نبدأ بصور الباص



صادق مستانس حده وهذا حسن وهو مبتسم 


خالد طلب نصوره ومهدي معاه اشوى طلعت الصوره حلوه

خولة عاملة مؤدبه 


مريم تبتسم ...شكلها ابتسامه كاذبة 



حسن ودعاية الأسنان


الأطفال بعد مشاهدة الحادث الشديد الي بسيهات((نجاة 10 اشخاص)) تأثروا شوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لازلنا في الباص




سجاد وفاضل مسابقة اجمل ابتسامة 

وهذا حامد كان مو راضي يروح الرحله وبعد مكالمات هاتفية اقتنع وراح والبسمة دليل الفرح

واحلى ابتسامه مع مهدي


محمد ومبارك وسجاد ..... مبارك قال نعسان ابغى انام


حسوني الولد المؤدب وابتسامة البركي مثل ما ينادوه اولاد خالاته وابتسامته الناعمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ادري وش صار في المركز :huh:  بعدين اكمل الصور  :amuse:

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة خيتوة عفاف الهدى في انتظر الباقي الصورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره خيو 

ان شاء الله راح اكمل

----------


## أموله

برآئـه هههـ ,, 

يسلموو ~~ بالانتظار

----------


## القاضي

أشكرك عفاف على هذه التغطية الجميلة والأجمل فيها صور الاطفال البريئة ( أتمنى للجميع التوفيق ) 

تحياتي لك عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اموله
القاضي 
مشكوريين على المرور 
ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## داحي الباب

ربنا يوفقكم  ياكريم بس ماشفنا صور الاطفال يلعبون والابتسامات مرتسمه على شفاههم في صالة الالعاب ياليت تحطونها تحياتي لك ولاستاذنا الفاضل ابو محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بك اخوي داحي الباب 
ترقبونا غدا ان شاء الله انزل الصور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وصلنا الألعاب وشوفوا فرحة الأطفال 


حامد طالعة صورته حلوه من نافذة العربة 

هذا فريق الفتايا

حامد برهن على انه فرحان بعد ما كان مو راضي يجي معانا

خالد وسجاد 


عبودي والسيده 



وهذا حجي مهدي وحجي صادق


وهادي ميمي متحمسه وخوله كمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يظهر في الصوره خالد الذي بدى مسرورا وطلع طاقته كلها قبل لا يسافر استراليا
وهذا فاضل كمان قبل لا يحسنوا شعره



سجاد مؤدب كالعاده وحسوني الهدار يغرد

حسوني وحامد مسابقة اطول شعر 

الأطفال في القطار 


الأطفال في القطار مسكين خلودي الفلاش جاء في عيونه

انتظروا البقية

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو عمتيـ عـ المجهود الرائعـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة الله يوفقيكم يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفراش الفاطمي 
مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور الحلو 

حفيدة الرسول 88

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مركز التحميل ما ادري شفيه راجعه اليكم ببقية الصور لاحقا

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو هــــــدى يالغلا 
الصووور جدا رااائعه 
ماشاء الله الاطفااال واضح عليهم السعااده
يعطيك العااافيه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Hussain.T

مآ شآء الله 

صوور رووعه

يعطيك العآفية خآلتي ع الطرح الرووعه

بانتظآر جديدك المميز

تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحه 
شبل 
مشكورييين عالمرور اللطيف 
*انتظروا جديدنا*

----------


## Hussain.T

شوفوا هنا فرحة الأطفآل الحلوين

----------


## Hussain.T

الفريق الأزرق يحي الجمهور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اتقصر شبل 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيكم العافية على التغطيه الحلوة
وفي إنتظار للمزيد من التغطيات من تحت دياتكم ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه حبيبتي 
يعطيش العافية على المروووووووووور 
ترقبونا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تغطيه حلوه
بس دورتي رآسنا بالصور المسدوحه
ليش ما وقفتيهم ؟


بإنتظار الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو زين مني عرفت احطهم 
هاهاها
انتظرونا تعطلي بس عشان التحميل 
قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر لتأخري في تنزيل الصور 
بعد جهد جهيد ودروس من الشبل 
ومن بنت اخويي ظهرت النتيجه هنا 
يلا لنكمل رحلتنا معكم 



الأطفال في البيت النطاط طلعوا طاقتهم كلها

اولاد الخاله مع بعض


اطفالنا مو هينين ركبوا هاي اللعبه


مستانسيين حدهم ويبغوا يلعبوها مرة ثانيه بعد

سجاد يشد الحزام



حسوني يستعرض وحامد ينتظر لحظة الأقلاع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هنا حمودي وفي العربة الي خلفه الفتايا


رجعنا الى فريق الفتايا ميمي وخوله ووراهم السيده


صادق معصب يبي هو الي يسووق

الشباب مستعديين للأنطلاق


وهنا مبارك بعد ما تعب من البيت النطاط جاء يرتاح


وانتهت رحلتنا بالخير و فرحة اللأطفال اظن واضحة

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو يالسيده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورنا اليوم في يوم مولد العباس سلام الله عليه 
وهذا طابورنا 




الأطفال وعندهم حلويات المولد

جهزا فلوسهم الى المقصف



اتحمسوووووووووا اكثر عشان يشتروا 




وهذا طابورنا بالكامل بعد سفر خالد نقصنا عضو واحد

ترقبوا المزيد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكوره عمتي عـ المجهود الرائعـ
ومتباركين بالمولد الشريفـ
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## طيف السماء

*مشكورة اخت عفاف الهدى ع الصور مرة حلوين و الاطفال فرحانين احلى واحلى 

ننتظر تغطياتك وصور احلى من هدول 


طيف السماء
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين حبيباتي عالمرور 
انتظروني غدااااااا

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة خيو في انتظر جديدك ومتباركين بومولد الحجة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك فيش 

ان شاء الله شويات وانزل دفعه جديده
واشكرش غناتي لمتابعة الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صور اليوم راح اتكوون في الفصل اثناء الدرس


صادق وهو يقرأ مع الأستاذ زكي 

البروجيكتر و درس التنوين


الأطفال يطبقوون المد 

الأستاذ يطبق المد مع الطلاب


 عبد الله وهو يكتب على السبوره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عبودي خطأ في وضع التنوين وخوفه الأستاذ بوري الصوره ابوه  :wink: 

زهراء تقرأ



السيدة قصتها قصة مع التنوين


حسن يقرأ

حسوني يكمل القراءة 


الأستاذ يشرح لصادق المد 

ترقبو صور الأطفال في الأركان

----------


## اللامع

يسلمو خالتي عـ المجهود الرائع 
و
الصور الروعة 
***
في انتضار المزيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يا هلا باللامع 
اشتقنا لمشاركاتك معانا 

مشكور ومن ذوقك 

انتظرنا بكره مع صور الأطفال في الأركان

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلمو ة خيو عفاف الهدى على التغطية  الله يوفقكم إنشاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو 
اشكرش  من كل قلبي على متابعتش لموضوعي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كما وعدتكم اليوم جئت بصور الأطفال في الأركان

وطبعا نتيجة للعب والحركه التصوير يظهر مو واضح 



الأطفال مجتمعووون على هذه اللعبة الكل يحبها وبجنون

 

زهراء قازت في لعبة تركيب الحروووف


حسوني في لعبة المحطه (((نحطة الضفدع)))

زهراء مندمجه في قص القصة مع صديقة الأطفال ( فطومه)


السيدة  تسترسل في قص القصه بس لازم تضحك 


لعبة اكس او ولها طعن خاص عند الأطفال 

الفريق الفائز يلوح بيده

الحارس المشهور البركي 


الأطفال وفرحة بالهدف الي حققه الكابتن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحارس مهدي مستعد لصد الكره


الكابتن محمد يعرف بنفسه ..والحارس مبارك مستعد لصد الكره بكل تركييز



الأطفال ولعبة التركيز والتحدي بعد درس طويل نشف حلق الأستاذ فشرب سن كولا


مي مي وهي تقص القصه وزهراء مندمجه

مهدي فاز على حمودي في لعبة اكس او في الخلف لعبة تجميع الطابات 

تجمع على لعبة التحدي وتزداد المنافسات هنا


البنات فازا وينتظروا حسوني لسه ما خلص تركيب الحرووف



مريم غالبا هي الفائزة الأولى هنا 


خوله تقص القصه مع صديق الأطفال علاوي وحسن مندمج في القصه

انتظروا جديدنا

----------


## Hussain.T

عدل حركآأإاآأإأآإأآأأات 

مآ تبغوني ويآكم؟؟

صرآحة صووور رووعه

يعطيك العآفية

تحيآتي

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

في أنتظر باقي الصورة
يسلموة خيتوة عفاف الهدى على الصورة مجهود رائعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل 
هاهاااتفضل معانا بس اخووك اليوم اخر يوم

الحفل الختامي

مشكور عالمرور 

حفيدة الرسوول 
يا هلا فيش 
ترقبينا خيه
اشكرش من كل قلبي على متابعة الموضوع

----------


## أموله

يسـ،/ـلموو عفاف ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا عدنا بصور جديده هالمره صور وجوه الأطفال صحيح مو حلويين بس للذكرى

اليوم اخر يوم ...وكيف راح اتحمل فراقكم احبتي ..فقد احببتكم وتعلقت بكم كثيرا 
الله يوفقكم اين ما كنتم 



مبارك ..ابو رمضان ..بقول لي امس ابويي يمباني اخلص عشان اشتغل معاه ابيع مشامر


السيدة زهراء ..وابتسامتها البريئة 

حامد...والي دوووم عايش في كوكب المريخ

خوله ..والي دوووم متفائلة 

حسن ..والي يأسرني بقصصه البريئه...معلمه اخويي جعفـــــــر....

صادق ...وقصصه مع العنااااااااااد


عبد الله...وفرحته بتسجيله في الباص العيد عنده

فاضل..يحب التحدي ما شاء الله عليه بس صوته شوي حماسي بزياده

مريم ..ميمي الهداره ما تهون عن سوالفها 

مهدي ...كل في وادي ثاني ومتردد بس ذكي ما شاء الله عليه

الله يوفقكم احبتي 
سأشتاااق لكم كثيرا

انتظروا جديدنا صور الرحله الثانية 
فن بلانت + حديقة الحيوان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا اموله حبيبتي 
مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدت اليكم بما تبقى من صور للأطفال في ايام الدورة 
بقي صور الرحلة والحفل الختامي 
رقبوا جديدنا




يا عمري هالنظرة 


يسلم لي هالطول
 

لحظة وصول الأطفال الى الدوره 


حمودي اند حسن 

ابو رجب وابو شعبان مثل ما لقبهم الأستااااااااااذ


 خولة لحظة وصولها الى الدورة

----------


## أموله

يسلموووو يعطيك ربي العافيه

بنتـظاار

----------


## نبراس،،،

تغطية رآآئعة جدا

 الله يعطيك العآفية 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة خية على الصورة با التوفيق يا عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اموله
نبراس
حفيدة الرسول

اهلا وسهلا فيكم
مشكوريين عالمرور 
تابعونا

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح الجميل

----------


## علي pt

*من فرح جاهل فرح نبي ..*

*هنيئا لكم ادخال الفرحة على وجوه الأطفال وبالطبع وأهاليه ،،*

*مجهود أكثر من رائع - وعجبتني فكرة الطاولات بالفصل ....*


*عمل رائع*
*بارك الله فيكم*
*وأيدكم وسدد خطاكم*

*الى الامام باذن المولى*

----------


## king of love

موفقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الباسمي

علي

كينق اف لوف

اشكر تواجدكم

ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## أمينه

تغطية رائعه  وعمل أكثر من رائع 

بصراحه إبداع

جزاكم المولى كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امينه 
مشكوره عالمرور 

انتظروا جديدنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعذروني  تعبانه هاليومين ان شاء الله احط الصور 

ترقبونا

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح الجميل  الحلو

----------


## moteea

شكرا على الصور  من الطلاب(مبارك ابو السعود)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الباسمي

 شكرا عالمرور

هلا بالبركي 
حبيبي والله 

الله يخليه الى اهله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر لعدم تنزيل الصور وذلك لظروفي الصحية
بناء على كثرة الطلب على تنزيل الصور من اهالي الأطفال 
راح انزل اليكم هذه الدفعة وهي عباره عن 
صور الأطفال وهم ينتظروا الباص+ في الباص+ لحظة وصولنا فن بلانت 
اترككم مع الصور :amuse: 


الشباب ينتظروا الباص

الفتايا متحمسين لبسوا صنادلهم وجلسوا ينتظروا الباص 
ضيفتنا بتول ..بس ما ادري حاقدة على من  :huuh: 


لحظات الأنتظااااااااار..قاسية على البعض


زاد شوق الشباب خصوصا وبقية الأطفال راح يجوا وهم في الباص



واخيرا وصل الباص وركبنا


هنا تظهر ضيفتنا زينب الي اتخلى عنها اخوها واودعها عند ولد خالتها ..بس حمودي ما قصر اعتنى بها


الجماعة يقرأ دعاء الحجة عجل الله فرجه الشريف

يتبع :thumbdown:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشباب يقرأوا سورة الفاتحة

لازال حمودي يعتني ببنت خالته زوبه

 مسابقة مين يفتح فمه اكبر هاهاها ..يرددوا نشيدة الحرووف

وعند وصولنا اعين الأطفال يمين وشمال تناظر الألعاب

متحمسيين يبغوا ينطلقوا للعب


 اخيرا فاضل مسك اخته بس ما ادري وصى مبارك عليها والا شو؟؟ :wink: 


ووزعت على الأطفال اشرطة اللعب


حسوني مدهوووووش الأستاذ اتعب يبي يلقط اله صورة اخر لحظة يدور :wacko: 

ترقبو صور الأطفال في الألعاب

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلمو خية عفاف الهدى على الصورإنشاء الله يزيدو الطلاب السنة الجاي با التوفيق غاليتة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السيدة حبيبتي 
مشكوره عالتواصل
 دعواتش ليي بالصحه والعافيه 
تراش سيدة بنت رسول الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدت اليكم بمجموعة جديدة وهي انطلاق الأطفال في الألعاب 
اترككم مع الصور


الفتايا مستانسيين وايد

 الساده ومعاهم مهدي يترقبوا لحظة الأنطلاق 

 بتوله وصادق 

 فاضل وحمودي 


اخيرا ضحك صادق

الجماعة مبسوطين في سيارات تصادم

اقول اليكم فاضل رمى اخته على مبارك

 السيدة ناوية تصدم ... 


مبارك مهتم بزوبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونكمل معا فرحة الأطفال في سيارات تصادم

 الأولاد صدموا البنات


حامد شكله يتهجى جملة شبكة الناصرة ما ادري والله يمكن ...!!!

 كلهم لاحقين مبارك ما ادري ليش؟؟؟

الفريق البرتقالي متعاون


تظهر مع الأطفال احدى ضيفاتنا ايضا


مبارك مو عارف يسووق..


هنا الحمااااااس ما يحتاج اوصفه 

 الفريق الثاني على اتم الأستعداد

 وانطلقوا بكل فرح وسرور


ضيفتنا سعوديه تنعرف ...  :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص ترقبوا البقية غدا 
تعبت اليوم

ان شاء الله يعجبوكم 
ارائكم تهمني

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا


موفقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره ليلاس عالمتابعه
جئتكم بمجموعه جديده 

ان شاء الله تعجبكم


السواق صادق يقووود القطاااااااااااار


الشباب فرحانييين والبسمة شاقة حلوقهم ..الله يدوم البسمة


العامل يسوي للأطفال (كفك) ومره متفاعليين معاه

هالمجموعه تعبو من طول المشوار في القطار شكله السواق بطيئ


الجماعة فطسانيين ضحك


 الفتايا يناظروا بيت المتاهات


انصدموا يوم وصل القطار يبغوا يكملوا مشوارهم


الشباب قبل الأنطلاق


الفتايا وانواع الأبتسامات


حسن يتفاهم مع صادق على مين الي يسووق


ضيفتنا زينب عيني عليها بارده ما تعبتنا ابد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هاللعبة اسرتهم واجد

لحظات الأنتظار ينتظروا دورهم



خلصوا دورهم 


بتوله خافت واشتد حماسالبقية  للعب


بعد انتهى دورهم صورهم الأستاذ


وهذا تصوير البركي ..قال يبي الصور ابو رمضان طلع محترف تصوير  :wink: 


هني الأستاذ حلف الا يصورهم وكأنهم مساجيين
لما كانوا ينتظروا دورهم في سيارات تصادم  :bleh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
اليوم صورنا في بيت المتاهات والبيت النطاط


وصلوا الطابق الثاني

اولاد الخالة وصلو الجهة الثانية تحت

خوله ما شاء الله عليها فرحانه

السيدة الكبيره خافت  وقامت اتصيح في بيت المتاهات وطلعناها 

حمودي مره رايح فيها من الوناسه

عبودي وصل النفق بشجاعة وحزم

وهادي ميمي دخلت النفق وراها خوله

مي مي وحسن مكيفين في بيت المتاهات

الفتايا دخلو ا البيت النطاطلحظة الوصول السيدة تتبع ميمي


هجووووووم على البيت النطاط ..كأنهم في الحصن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا عمري هالولد حسوني بجد وحشني

والله شقد استانسوا هني الاطفال 

ضيفتنا طلعت زهراء لأن السيدة خافت على عمرها

البركي وحمود مستانسييين


عبودي بعد فرحااااااااااان
الله يدوم هالفرحه

انتظروا جديدنا

----------


## نبراس،،،

تصويير جمييل 
الله يعطيكم الف عافيه يارب
 وان شاء الله السنه وكل سنه في تميز في الدورات الراائعه 
تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## طيف السماء

*تغطية جميلة جدا الله يعطيكم العافية*
 
*وننتظر تغطياتك
**
طيف السماء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبراس

طيف
مشكوريين عالمرور 

ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
اليوم الصور عباره عن صور الأطفال في الألعاب الهزازة والحركيه 
اترككم مع الصور


نبدأ بصورة ضيفتنا زينب 

مريم مستانسه على الحصان

صادق طول الوقت يقول ليي صوريني قميصي جديد  :wink: 

عبودي عامل مؤدب 

بنات السيد شكلهم خيالات 

اما الخيالين عندنا ....!!!

يعرفوا بحالهم حجي مهدي وحجي صادق 

خولة ما عجبتها هاللعبة اتقول مالت يهال

بس اشوف زوبة مبسوطه


ويمكن بتولة اول صوره وهي مبتسمة

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة خية على الصورة الله يعطيك العافية والصحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البركي تبع مواطير 

وهذا عبودي ما شاء الله عليه

ميمي تنتظر الأستاذ يحط اليها الفيشه تبي تلعب


حسوني والأستاذ


البركي اصر يوصل فاضل الماطووور

حسوني مصدق حاله في السياره

خوله وصديقتها مستانسين

مهدي عايش الدووور عدل وحمودي ينتظر دوره

البركي وابتسامته الجميله

حسوني في الصاروخ 

اخيرا اتحقق حلم حامد ركب الصاروخ عشان يوصل المريخ

انتظروا جديدنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حفيدة الرسول 
الله يعافيش 
وشكرا لتواصلش خيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
لازلنا في فن بلانت 
اترككم مع الصور


الفريق البرتقالي كله حماس

فاضل متحمس الى هاللعبة وبس هدف سجل
 
كنت ابغى اللعب معاهم

عبودي حماس ولكن ولا هدف

الشباب حماس هني بعد

حمودي مستعد للتسديد

الأستاذ يساعد فريق الفتايا


مريم مستانسه

ميمي وبتوله ينتظروا دورهم 

حمودي لحظة الخساره ..هذا تعبيره

حسوني مدهووش بالألعاب

حسوني يشغل اللعبة

خوله تستعد للبدأ في اللعبة بس حزنانه عندها فاتحة 

ميمي تطلب اعادة تشغيل اللعبة

حمودي يستقبل الكره بحمااااااااس


الأستاذ يسجل هدف في كرة السلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مريم وحسن يتنافسان


حسوني بكل هدوء يلعب

تستعد زهراء للعب

اوه فاضل يده اتبين انه على اتم الأستعدااااااااااد

ضحكة مهدي ما ادري وش مضمونها

خوله تحاول صد الحصى بصعوبه

السيدة مركزه

صادق يلعب الهوكي 

عبودي 


البركي

مهدي سجلوا عليه هدف


حسوني في لعبة الكور 

تركيز عند الشباب


مهدي يبحث عن الكره في الشام وهي في عمان 
ههه
انتظروا جديدنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
صورنا اليوم وداع فن بلانت منطلقين الى حديقة الحيوان
اترككم مع الصور

طابور الوداع

مستعدين للأنطلاق 


وزعت على الأطفال وجبة خفيفه

استعراض الوجبات


ركبنا الباص رايحين حديقة الحيوان..ولا زالت زينب في حماية ولد خالتها

السيدة طالبة ماي 

حمودي يمثل عليي نايم 

عبودي وقصته مع الكبوس

بالموت خلاني اصوره بالكبوس

حسوني مستانس رايحين حديقة الحيوان

مهدي يخبرنا بالحيوانات الي شافه من قبل

لحظة وصولنا 

مستعديين للدخول

عديناهم كامليين

على بركة الله دخلنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة جماعية امام بوابة حديقة الحيوان

اول شي استقبلنا البيبيه

جلسوا يصوفروا اليها

هذا الأسد نايم

الأطفال والقرد

التمساح نايم شكله

الأستاذ وبنت اخته السيدة بتول 

ترقبوا جديدنا لازلنا في حديقة الحيوان

----------


## بانه شاد اوغلو

يسلموووووووووووووووو :in_love:  ..  خيتووه عفاف الهدى على تعبك صرااااااااااااحه روووعه مررره  :nuts: 
وانا اشوفهم عشت الاجواء معاكم خخخخخخخخخخخخ
واليهال يهبلووون خصوصا معاهم القمر ولد اختي حساانووو فديته ... :wink: 
ومشكوورين واااايد ونترقب الباقي بعد  :toung:

----------


## بانه شاد اوغلو

تسلمين والله

----------


## نبراس،،،

تغطيه راائعه خيتي عفاف 
مشكووره على هذا الجهد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانه شاد اوغلو 

مشكوره حبيبتي 

ويسلم حسوني بوسيه ليي 
بجد وحشوني اليهالوا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبراس 
اخي الكريم 

ما اتقصر والله 
ردودكم هنا تسعدني 

رمضان كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
رمضان كريم
لازلنا في حديقة الحيوان
اترككم مع بقية الصور هناك


الحصااااااااان 

الأطفال والحصاااان

خولة كثرت اسألتها عن التحنيط

غرفة التحنيط اسرت الأطفال 


الطيور 

بركة الطيووور

هني صادق كان يخبرني باسماء الطيور مثل الفنتير 

مهدي والأرنب

من انواع الدجاج


ميمي زعلانه تدروون ليش ..زهقها الدبااااااان :wink:  مسكينة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا التعلب البري نايم

واقفين امام قفص الحمام وانواعه كثيره

وهذا القرد يستعرض

لأول مره الأنظاااااار كلها في الكاميرا

حسوني والسيدة متأثرين بشكل الضبع

جماعية مع الأستاذ

خوله وحسوني قالوا صورينا فصورتهم

حسوني يروي قصة الصخلة الصغيرة بعد ما شاف الصخله 


وقلنا انعيد الصورة الجماهية قبل الخرووج صورنا ورجعنا بيتنا اقصد دورتنا
وانتهت رحلتنا 
انتظروا جديدنا 
صور الحفل الختامي

----------


## بانه شاد اوغلو

يسلموووووووووووووووو على التعب خيتووووه بجد يهبلوووو

اجل حسانو يقولس قصة الصخله هاااا 
فديته  وفديت سوالفه ..  :toung:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تغطيه رووووعه بكلماتها وبصورها
عجبوني الاطفال وبراءتهم النعووومه
اشتهيت اكون معاااهم تصدقييي ...
والله يعطيكم الف عاااافيه الاستااذ واخته والله
تسلمييييييين غناتي عفاف ع الصور الحلوووة
ونترقب كل جديد منج
دمتي بعين الله
تحياااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانه شاد اوغلو
هلا خيو اي والله حسوني القمر اسم الله عليه
حبيبي والله
اموووت فيه وفي سوالفة 
خصوصا سوالف اخوييييييييي جعفر .......
اموت فيها
وسلامي اله والى امه والحمد لله على سلامتها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي 
ياهلا بهالطله خيو 
جهزي حالش الدورة الجديدة بنسجلش معانا 
هاهااها

ويعطيش الله العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
اليوم راح نبدأ بوضع صور الأطفال في الحفل الختامي 
وراح نبدأ بلحظة وصول الأطفال 
اترككم مع الصور 


هذا فريق الفتايا ومعانا ضيفتين السيدة بتول على اليمين وحوراء على اليسار 

هنا السيدة زهراء مع اختها السيدة بتول ..بنات اختي

وهنا خوله واختها حوراء

واولاد الخالة صاروا مشهورين ابو رجب وابو شعبان وابو رمضان

حسوني وقعدته العالمية وسجاااااد 

وهذا حسوني كان واعدني بيلبس بدلته الرسمية وفعلا لبسها 

البنيات يسمعوا نشيدة الحروووف وتصفيق 

الشباب فريق ازرق وفريق احمر

وهذا حجي مهدي اخر واحد جاء اتأخر شوي

الطابور استعدادا للعب


الطابوور وحطينا اليهم نشيده 

كالعادة البنات حماس وتصفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وانطلق الطابور الى اول لعبة وهي رمي الحلقات 
واكثر طفل سدد 3 حلقات من اصل 5 حلقات
والفائزة هنا بتول السيدة
اترككم مع مسابقة رمي الحلقات










 


















ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## همس الصمت

عفاف غناتي
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب 
على هالتغطيه الحلوة
إلي عشنا جوها بكل الاماكن
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
والله يحقق لك مرادك يارب ..
ولازلنا ننتظر جديد تغطياتك المميزة ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## بانه شاد اوغلو

خيتوه عفاف الهدى الله يسلمك ويسمنك
كله من ذوقك وطيب اصلك ... :embarrest:

----------


## طيف السماء

يعطيك العافية تغطية جميلة

نترقب تغطياتك 

تحياتي 

طيف السماء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموس 
بانه شاد اوغلو
طيف السماء

اسعدتني ردودكن اخواتي 
ومشكورين عالمرور 
وانتظروني جايه بالجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
لازلنا في الحفل الختامي والمسابقات
ونبدأ بمسابقة جمع الطابات اسرع
اترككم مع الصور














انتقلنا الى اللعبة الي يتزاحم عليها الأطفال ( البولنج)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثم انتقلنا الى لعبة قديمة 
بس نحبها كلنا
لعبة الكراسي









وبعدها رحنا للعبة الي يوصل الكوره اسرع بس برجل وحده 


















ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## نبراس،،،

راائع والله ذكرتينا بأيام الطفوله الجمييله 
تغطيه راائعه خييتي عفاف
اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق
دمت بخييير

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

يسلمووو عّمْهـ 

لآآ عدمنآآ جديدک

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

مساء الخير اول شيء مبارك عليكم الشهر
يسلمو على التغطية الحلوة وفي انتظر الجديدة من التغطة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تغطيه حلوووة والعاااب احلى
احب لعبة الكراسي والبولينج
يعطيكم العافيه والله ع هيييك دورة 
وناوية تسجليني معااكم ها زين اوريك ياعفاف ,,,
وبانتظااار المزيد الممتع
دمتي بعين الله يالغلا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبراس
طفله تحت المطر 
حفيدة الرسول 
شذى 

مشكوريين جميع على متابعة الموضوع 

كم يسعدني ذلم 
انتظروني اشوي وارد بالصور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
عدت اليكم
صور اليوم بقية المسابقات الروتينية بس الحماسية 
اكل الروب وشرب العصير واكل الموز
اترككم مع الصور


مسابقة اكل الروب والفايز هو مهدي 


شرب العصير والفايز هز حسن من شكله مستعد وواقف بالنص

اكل الموز والفائزة هالمره بنوته مريم 

انتقلنا الى الأناشيد وردد الأطفال نشيدة الحروف الي اتعلموها


بدأ صادق

ثم مريم

وبعدين حطينا اليهم نشيدة دوخلتي وهم يرددوا معاها

الشباب متفاعيين

عرض برمودات .. :wink: 


حماس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبعدين ناصفنا مع الاطفال كون المناسبة قريبة من حفلنا الختامي 
وجهزوا الأطفال اكياسهم


عرضوا اكياسهم


استعدوااا

انطلق طابور الناصفة وحمودي يكركش اليهالوا بالشوكلاته الي جابه الى المولد


وهذا الطابور ينشد مع الرادود حسين السيسي نشيدة الناصفة وهم يناصفوا

حسوني القمر كان يوزع شوكلاته ما كنتوش

السيدة زهراء وكانت اتوزع حلقوم سوري


وهادي ناصفة الأستاذ 


وجمعوا الأطفال ناصفتهم وهم مستانسيين مع الرادود فوزي الدرازي ونشيدة الناصفه

بقيت اخر فقرة في الحفل وهي اهم فقرة 
راح اترك صورها الى غد ان شاء الله
ترقبوا صور اطفالنا الحلوييين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وااااااو ونااسه
العاب حلوة وتسالي ..وبعد كريكشون ..
عليهم بالعافيهم اهم شي استفاذوااا واستمتعوااا معاكم ..
يعطيج العااافيه هدووووي ع هييك تغطيه..
موفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
دمتي بعين الله..

----------


## داحي الباب

ماشاء الله صور حلوه يحليلهم الحلوين ربنا يوفقكم وإلى الامام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي 
داحي الباب
يسعدني مروركم هنا وتعليقكم 

اي كريكشون ووافر بعد 
فاتش خيو
ترقبوا جديدنا غدا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

السلام 
مشكوره عمو كتير حلوين الصور
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروشه حبيبتي 
انتظريني شوي واجيب بقية الصور 

اسعدني تواجدش هون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
كيفكم 
وصلنا الى الفقرة الحاسمة والي ينتظرها الأطفال بشووووق
توزيع الشهايد والهدايااااا
بدأنا توزيع الهدايا باهداء الطالب محمد هدية قيمة للأستاذ زكي تعبيرا عن شكره وحبه للأستاذ
اترككم مع الصور



حمودي يهدي الأستاذ الهدية وشكله مانام طول الليل  يتدرب كيف يعطي الأستاذ الهدية 

بدأ توزيع الهدايا والشهايد في كيس متواضاع من الأستاذ بدأنا بحسن 

زهراء فرحانه يا قلبي هالأبتسامه ان شاء الله دوووم

حامد 

محمد

خولة

سجاد


مبارك يستلم الهدية

البركي يعرض الشهادة

القمر حسوني 

صادق فرحاااان واااجد

عبد الله وابتسامته الحلوه

فاضل 

مهدي شكله يقيس بلوزه

ميمي تستلم الهدية 

مريم تعرض الشهادة 

وفي الختام صور الأستاذ مع الأطفال صور جماعية للذكرى 








والله ولي التوفيق 
حقا كانت دورة ممتعة ومفيدة واستمتعنا فيها واجد
وحبينا الأطفال 
وان شاء الله ما قصرنا معاهم 

ترقبوا لقاءنا مع الأستاذ زكي

----------


## بانه شاد اوغلو

يســـــــــــلموووو يا قلبووه
ومشكورين وااايد على التعب والله ماقصرتو وانتمنا هالدوره تستمرالى الاحسن  والتميز دائماااا
وبالتوفيق ....
 :ongue:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو مشكوره للمتابعه والردود
والله يوفق لحسوني وبقية الأطفال 
ودعواتكم 
وان شاء الله ما قصرنا معاكم


ترقبوا لقاءنا مع الأستاذ زكي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
نعتذر على التأخير ...زحمة رمضان
لقد عدت لكم بلقاءنا الذي اجريناه مع الأستاذ زكي 
ولنبدأ على بركة الله 



1/ البطاقة الشخصية :
الأستاذ زكي الضامن 
من منطقة سنابس
تخصص لغة عربية 
وحاليا ادرس الصف الأول الأبتدائي 
في مدرسة بلال بن رباح



2/اقامة دورة لتعليم أسس القراءة والكتابة ...فكرة جديدة غير مسبوقة في مجتمعنا القطيفي ...هل 
سمعت عن مثل هذه الدورة مسبقا أم انك صاحب الفكرة؟؟؟

في الحقيقة لم اسمع عن مثل هذه الدورات .وانا شخصيا تولدت عندي هذه الفكرة عندما بدأت بتدريس الصف الأول الأبتدائي وعشت تجربة تعليم الصغار والصعوبات التي واجهتني هي التي دفعتني لأقامة هذه الدورة ومع شديد الأسف مجتمعنا يفتقر الى مثل هذه الدورات .



3/ ألم تكن لك أي تخطيطات مسبقة لأفتتاح الدورة في السنوات السابقة ؟؟؟...ومنذ متى بدأت الأستعداد لدورتك الأولى هذا العام؟

نعم/ بكل تأكيد كل مشروع يحتاجالى تخطيط ودراسة قبل تنفيذه وبدأت الأستعداد لأقامة الدورة قبل الدورة تقريبا بأربعة أشهر حيث عكفت على كتابة المناهج وكذلك الأستعانة ببعض البرامج التعليمية التي تخص الصف الأول وكذلك أوراق العمل وغيرها من الأنشطة وكذلك قمت بتجهيز قاعة الصف بالبروجيكتر والطاولات والكراسي وغيرها ..



4/هل واجهتكم أي عقبات في افتتاح الدورة ..وما هي؟

في الحقيقة هذه هي الدورة الأولى التي أقيمها .والفكرة تكونت عندي منذ سنتين تقريبا ولكن بسبب ظروف خاصة اولا وكذلك لأدراكي صعوبة مثل هذه الدورات ثانيا هو الذي أخر اقامة هذه الدورة فلما وجدت الدعم والتشجيع من زوجتي واختي الغاليتين بادرت بإقامة الدورة .



5/ كيف تقيم مستوى نجاح الدورة والأقبال عليها؟؟

أرى انها نجحت بنسبة 75% وهذه هي البداية والتجربة الأولى 



6/ لو طلب منك الأن تقييم مستوى طلابك وطالباتك في الدورة من عشرة كم سيكون تقييمك للأغلبية وكم هو أقل تقييم؟؟

أنا اقيم الطلاب 6من 10 الى 8,5 من 10
وذلك للأسباب التالية :
1/ الفروق الفردية بين الطلاب في الفهم والأستيعاب
2/ مدى اهتمام الأهل ومتابعتهم للطلاب
وأغلب الطلاب مستواهم من 6 الى 8,5 من 10



7/ هل تفكر في أعادة افتتاح الدورة خلال هذا العام أو في الأعوام القادمة أن شاء الله ؟؟؟

نعم بإذن الله وإن شاء الله هذه البداية وفي المرات القادمة سوف نتلافى بعض الأخطاء ونطور في المنهج بما يتلائم مع فترة الدورة القادمة .




في النهاية شبكة الناصرة تتمنى للأستاذ التوفيق والتقدم وبلوغ المنى 
ونشكر لكم تلبيتكم لهذا اللقاء 
ودمتم سالميين

----------


## مضراوي

تصووير روعه 
تسلمي عفاف 
..لآعدمناك 
تحيااتو ..
~..M!kAgE

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور 
ويعطيك العافية على احلى مرور
جدد لنا ذكريات حلوه

----------

